# Water, gum, and chargers. OH MY!!



## TNC Driver (Nov 1, 2015)

I keep reading about drivers providing free water/candy/gum, having extra phone chargers, tablets w/ wifi for the pax's to surf the net, etc. I'm a newbie and it appears the start up costs to enter the game seem pretty high. Are all these perks par for the course to keep your rating high or more myth than reality?


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

I never offered a bottle of water or candy. Have a 4.93 rating. I have extra chargers for iphones 5 or 6 and only if your a cool passenger will I even offer. It is hard enough to make money and then have to pay for water and candy. Also I don't want them drinking in my car or getting candy all over it not to mention empty wrapers. One passenger asked why I didn't have water or candy. I told him why don't I just give you the ride for free. It was a minimum fare.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

4.88 no gum, water, foot rubs. I do have a spare Android charger for a backup, but will let pax use it if they ask if I have one. No iPhone charger


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

No water or candy. 

I don't mind someone using my charging cord, but I've only a droid one & an iPhone 5 one that my kid left in my car because it's an aftermarket one that won't charge his phone. I also have an empty slot in my charger so if you have your own cord, you can use that. I've only had like 3 pax ever use any of that and all were extremely grateful. I offered because then they were able to enter a destination into their app (as they got in, they mentioned their phone was dying and that's why they hadn't put in the destination). 

I also have an aux cord & I've had 2 pax use it. I really like a very wide variety of music and get extremely tired of hearing the same thing on the radio all night so someone else's music is a nice change. I have control over volume so it's all good. 

I didn't go buy these things just for pax, they are things I use. 

The main things I have bought just for uber/lyft have been a vent mount for my phone & floor mats. I'm wanting seat covers too. They aren't cheap though


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I also generally have gum on hand (for myself and my kids) and have offered it to pax a couple of times. These were times when my pax were talking among themselves and one asked another for gum. When they didn't have any, I offered up a piece. 

They had already been pleasant and respectful pax and so I felt fine offering. It isn't something I would offer just anyone


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

No free shit and if they use my chargers that I bought and then didn't tip, that cost them a star. Using my shit, including my trunk, means I better be compensated. You pinged me for a ride and anything beyond that , besides me being nice and cordial, means I better be paid.
Tough to use this method now that I am only doing Lyft and hope they tip me on the app.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

If you are Uber X. Keep a clean car, good personality, and I ask what music they like if its a long trip. I do have a cord for Iphone. It cost me $14.99 at Best Buy. 

The water, gum etc fits more into Black Car Service. Professional type drivers. 

We are scum making a buck for a Happy Meal. At least not begging at the corner. #satire


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> No water or candy.
> 
> I don't mind someone using my charging cord, but I've only a droid one & an iPhone 5 one that my kid left in my car because it's an aftermarket one that won't charge his phone. I also have an empty slot in my charger so if you have your own cord, you can use that. I've only had like 3 pax ever use any of that and all were extremely grateful. I offered because then they were able to enter a destination into their app (as they got in, they mentioned their phone was dying and that's why they hadn't put in the destination).
> 
> ...


How sturdy are those vent mounts? I made the mistake of buying that $10 on at Walmart with the green sticky pad on it. Ac and humidity makes the damn phone fall off sometimes so I'm buying a new one tomorrow and returning that pos


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I broke down this weekend and bought some gum and mints. It was $5 for what's probably a year supply... about 4 cents for a stick of gum. So far I've had nobody take me up on a mint but three riders have accepted gum. I don't ask everybody. I make a judgment call. People coming out of restaurants are a good bet for the gum.

It costs me almost nothing and what can it possibly hurt?


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

No way am I offering any extras. They're paying for a RIDE, nothing else. I'm also a real estate agent and don't allow clients in my car because of the liability and how rude people can be. One client left her candy wrapper in the door of my car. One Uber pax did the same. If they get in and have drinks, food, or anything else then I ask that they keep it put away to reduce the risk of any spills and such. Still have 5 stars.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I do have a bag of mints in the back seat pocket . $1.89 Walgreen's.

I bought them just out of spite so someone can't say I didn't have anything to offer.

45 days and bag is still full. Only ones to eat them was an older chick getting dropped off at her "man friend's house" as she called it..had to get that breathe in check...

... And a fat dude. I think he undressed a few but it was a long ride.

The day I offer water is the day rates go up and I begin to give a shit about gig preservation.


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

I keep mints in my purse for my personal use and offer them if someone has bad breath and they won't shut up. If they're sick then I expect them to have their own tissues as mine are for ME. No one has asked me for water or anything else, not even a charger. If they do need a charger, they need their own cord. 

People need to stop enabling freeloaders, learn to run a business and stop selling themselves short. Giving things away doesn't show you going the extra mile; rather, it gives the impression that there is no value in the basic service as it is. And that's all they're paying for is BASIC service. It isn't like they have the ability or option to remain loyal to one driver over another. I would LOVE for more people to understand this concept. We aren't able to write off 100% of our vehicle expenses nor the cash spent on those freebies. If it doesn't make any money then it doesn't make any sense. LOL


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That one Uber guy with all the cords and 46 different types of candy, lotions, red bull is like a guy that hangs out with his kids ..making us look bad


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> No free shit and if they use my chargers that I bought and then didn't tip, that cost them a star. Using my shit, including my trunk, means I better be compensated. You pinged me for a ride and anything beyond that , besides me being nice and cordial, means I better be paid.
> Tough to use this method now that I am only doing Lyft and hope they tip me on the app.


I helped someone carry their groceries to their door...once.


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> That one Uber guy with all the cords and 46 different types of candy, lotions, red bull is like a guy that hangs out with his kids ..making us look bad


I say he looks more like a guy who hangs out at a playground full of kids, using that Nabi tablet to entice them. Maybe he's also a medic and is prepared for anything. IDK, but it's way creepy!


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I helped someone carry their groceries to their door...once.


I can understand that kind of gesture on occasion.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> I keep reading about drivers providing free water/candy/gum, having extra phone chargers, tablets w/ wifi for the pax's to surf the net, etc. I'm a newbie and it appears the start up costs to enter the game seem pretty high. Are all these perks par for the course to keep your rating high or more myth than reality?


Don't waste your time and money on extras. There are threads about drivers experimenting on this pax perks vs ratings/tips. By providing amenities, you end up hurting your fellow drivers who do not provide extras and you end up raising the rating standards. "Wow, my driver doesn't have water/gum/mints/chargers... 4* or less"


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> How sturdy are those vent mounts? I made the mistake of buying that $10 on at Walmart with the green sticky pad on it. Ac and humidity makes the damn phone fall off sometimes so I'm buying a new one tomorrow and returning that pos


It's pretty sturdy.

I got it at best buy for around $40. It clips onto the vent and has a balljoint that holds a magnetic plate. Then you place another magnet in your phone (I have an otterbox case, so I put my magnet between the hard case & the silicone sleeve). Because the magnetic plate is on a ball joint, you can position it exactly where you want it.

Occasionally (especially if the roads are bumpy), my clip gets a bit loose. My vents are vertical and I think this would be less of an issue if they were horizontal. I'm also often taking my phone off the magnetic plate & everytime I do that, it loosens the clip a bit. So every 3-4 hours when I'm working, I push on the clip to keep it secure. I think if I didn't keep pulling it off the magnet, I wouldn't need to do that.

All in all, I'm pleased. My car is small & there is no room for a dashboard clip. Pax seem to like that they can see the GPS directions & ETA.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TNC Driver said:


> I keep reading about drivers providing free water/candy/gum, having extra phone chargers, tablets w/ wifi for the pax's to surf the net, etc. I'm a newbie and it appears the start up costs to enter the game seem pretty high. Are all these perks par for the course to keep your rating high or more myth than reality?


*PRO TIP #1:* There is no upside to handing out free crap to paxs. There is zero impact on ratings. Plus, at the rates we're earning, no one can afford to buy complimentary crap. Finally, beyond the expense of buying the crap and transporting it, you have the added task of cleaning wrappers and empties out of your car. It's just not worth it.

*PRO TIP #2:* Only provide the free amenities for which you are fully reimbursed by Uber.

As a driver, all you need to provide is a safe, comfortable ride in a clean car and don't be a ******bag. That's been my strategy from day one and I currently hold a 4.96 rating.

Hope this helps. I have a bunch of other new driver tips, too, if you'd like me to post them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> No free shit and if they use my chargers that I bought and then didn't tip, that cost them a star. Using my shit, including my trunk, means I better be compensated. You pinged me for a ride and anything beyond that , besides me being nice and cordial, means I better be paid.
> Tough to use this method now that I am only doing Lyft and hope they tip me on the app.


Holy crap, Bob, you're living the ABC mantra: Always Be Compensated. I love it! Good on ya, dude!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Holy crap, Bob, you're living the ABC mantra: Always Be Compensated. I love it! Good on ya, dude!


Now with lyft, I try to remember service industry and people that use my shit and don't tip. Next time they lose a star and possibly 2 stars if I don't care for them. That way, I don't get them again. Love that Lyft feature.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I


yoyodyne said:


> I helped someone carry their groceries to their door...once.


 I take it no tip?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Now with lyft, I try to remember service industry and people that use my shit and don't tip. Next time they lose a star and possibly 2 stars if I don't care for them. That way, I don't get them again. Love that Lyft feature.


That and in-app tipping make Lyft soooo superior to Uber, at least from the driver POV.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> How sturdy are those vent mounts? I made the mistake of buying that $10 on at Walmart with the green sticky pad on it. Ac and humidity makes the damn phone fall off sometimes so I'm buying a new one tomorrow and returning that pos


I have a Walmart vent mount. It has clips that slide over a single louver on both sides of the mount. It doesn't have a swivel function, aside from moving the vents. It also was a tad pricey. But, it gets the job done.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I have a Walmart vent mount. It has clips that slide over a single louver on both sides of the mount. It doesn't have a swivel function, aside from moving the vents. It also was a tad pricey. But, it gets the job done.


$5 big lots . Rubber piece goes over the single vent. Not sure how long it last but it was worth $5. I might go for a higher end that holds my phone better.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> That one Uber guy with all the cords and 46 different types of candy, lotions, red bull is like a guy that hangs out with his kids ..making us look bad


He's being the 'cool driver.'


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> That one Uber guy with all the cords and 46 different types of candy, lotions, red bull is like a guy that hangs out with his kids ..making us look bad


I think some riders don't want to hop in a car and feel like they stepped into a clown car, an ice cream truck or a pharmacy.


----------



## TNC Driver (Nov 1, 2015)

geminigyrl said:


> I keep mints in my purse for my personal use and offer them if someone has bad breath and they won't shut up. If they're sick then I expect them to have their own tissues as mine are for ME. No one has asked me for water or anything else, not even a charger. If they do need a charger, they need their own cord.
> 
> People need to stop enabling freeloaders, learn to run a business and stop selling themselves short. Giving things away doesn't show you going the extra mile; rather, it gives the impression that there is no value in the basic service as it is. And that's all they're paying for is BASIC service. It isn't like they have the ability or option to remain loyal to one driver over another. I would LOVE for more people to understand this concept. We aren't able to write off 100% of our vehicle expenses nor the cash spent on those freebies. If it doesn't make any money then it doesn't make any sense. LOL


Great points.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> It's pretty sturdy.
> 
> I got it at best buy for around $40. It clips onto the vent and has a balljoint that holds a magnetic plate. Then you place another magnet in your phone (I have an otterbox case, so I put my magnet between the hard case & the silicone sleeve). Because the magnetic plate is on a ball joint, you can position it exactly where you want it.
> 
> ...


I used to be a commercial truck driver, and I still use my phone mount from that. Think I paid $25 for it, and it's worth it. big 4" suction cup, and can be adjusted in any direction imaginable. Bumpy roads, cold/hot glass, doesn't matter. Holds my phone in place. Worth a look if you are near a truckstop. Those mounts are made to be in a truck that vibrates, rattles, and jars all day, every day.

Very similar to this:
http://www.zoro.com/cobra-mount-gri...gclid=CKzyiM7r9MgCFc5efgoduCUJ_w&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

geminigyrl said:


> I can understand that kind of gesture on occasion.





ocbob2 said:


> I
> 
> I take it no tip?


No tip. If I arrive at a pick-up now and see someone waiting out front with a cart full of groceries, that's a cancel and gone. I don't mind someone with a couple of bags that they can easily carry themselves, but taking the time to load and unload groceries is outside the realm of what I feel I should provide on a bare bones UberX pick-up. I'm sure those who do this as compassionate charity work would disagree.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm at 4.87 --> I have never offered anything other than a safe ride to their destination.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> No tip. If I arrive at a pick-up now and see someone waiting out front with a cart full of groceries, that's a cancel and gone. I don't mind someone with a couple of bags that they can easily carry themselves, but taking the time to load and unload groceries is outside the realm of what I feel I should provide on a bare bones UberX pick-up. I'm sure those who do this as compassionate charity work would disagree.


When I drove for Uber, I would cancel if I noticed it was a grocery store. If not a ton of bags, it was going to be a short trip. Also, had a bad experience at my local grocery store so I try not to take it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> Great points.


Only if you consider your passengers "freeloaders."


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i have water, gum, mints, etc. i drive for lyft but if it's surging and i get a uber ping i put the water away. lyft is a service, so i provide service.


----------



## TNC Driver (Nov 1, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Only if you consider your passengers "freeloaders."


The moniker seems appropriate for those who expect free food/water, the right to commandeer the radio, charge their phone, etc all for a low ball fare.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> The moniker seems appropriate for those who expect free food/water, the right to commandeer the radio, charge their phone, etc all for a low ball fare.


You mean you don't offer to put the radio on their favorite station?


----------



## Lili_beachbum (Nov 1, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> How sturdy are those vent mounts? I made the mistake of buying that $10 on at Walmart with the green sticky pad on it. Ac and humidity makes the damn phone fall off sometimes so I'm buying a new one tomorrow and returning that pos


I bought one at Target in the dollar bins for $5! It fits on my vent and stays great!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> I keep reading about drivers providing free water/candy/gum, having extra phone chargers, tablets w/ wifi for the pax's to surf the net, etc. I'm a newbie and it appears the start up costs to enter the game seem pretty high. Are all these perks par for the course to keep your rating high or more myth than reality?


I don't provide any of that stuff and strongly encourage others not to do so, either. All it does is drive up your expenses and raises expectations too high. Then you get to deal with the trash people leave. I'm their driver, not their date or their babysitter.

Providing tablets for riders to play with is beyond stupid. They should already have a smartphone to use the app; if they want to play games during the ride they can play on their phone.

I DO let riders use my phone charger, if it works with their phone, since I have it in the car anyway. If it doesn't work with their phone, that's their problem. I'm not going to buy chargers I don't need just in case a rider wants to use one.

My average rider is probably in my car for 15 minutes. Do I really owe them a drink and snack for that? I am happy to stop at a convenience store while they run in and buy themselves a bottle of water if they want one.

No rider has ever asked about this stuff (other than asking if they could use my charger) or complained about the lack of it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I helped someone carry their groceries to their door...once.


I did, too, because that was faster than waiting for her to make multiple trips back to my car so I could be on my way.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i have water, gum, mints, etc. i drive for lyft but if it's surging and i get a uber ping i put the water away. lyft is a service, so i provide service.


Lmao!

I thought about the same strategy, only I wanted to put a sign on my candy bowl saying "Lyft customers only".


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Comparing handjobs to blowjobs aren't ya?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Anything for 5 stars!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

How sturdy are the vent mounts? I find mine to be good. It is spring-loaded, so you kind of wedge the phone in and it holds well. I also had the green one from Walmart, with the 1000's of tiny suction cups. That thing holds like glue until it gets dusty. You have to take it out and wash it every so often. But when you try to pull the phone off, it wants to tear the back off the phone. Ultimately, I didn't like that. The vent mount is simple and effective.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to have water for paxs because I watched a few YouTube videos before starting and they all said they had water for paxs. But you don't need it. And I stopped providing water. 

Have an iPhone 5/6 charger because that's what I have and my phone dies quick using Navigation. 

Gum is a horrible idea. The risk/reward is terrible. 

Anything that a passenger can spill/mess up your car is a terrible idea. I'm about to start making paxs put everything besides their phone in the trunk. 

I only worry about getting paxs to their destinations safely and in a timely matter. If you do that you'll be good.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> How sturdy are those vent mounts? I made the mistake of buying that $10 on at Walmart with the green sticky pad on it. Ac and humidity makes the damn phone fall off sometimes so I'm buying a new one tomorrow and returning that pos


I bought a vent mount for the phone one time at Walmart, it was total crap. It was clumsy holding the phone Went back to Walmart and bought a window mount, totally happy with it.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Got a nice one from advanced auto for $12.99 has a racheting cradle


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a Bracketron windshield mount and love it. It's so sturdy it will never come off the windshield and the phone will never come loose.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Amazing how the 'class' of passenger changes from cab to U/L to a "real" livery service.
I always think of this group when one of my passengers asks me: "Do you mind if I plug in my charger?". 
Believe me, it happens about once a week. 
I always say 'Of course' and just reach around and pop off the little plastic cover from the back of the center console.... especially if it's a lady with a great manicure.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> *PRO TIP #1:* There is no upside to handing out free crap to paxs. There is zero impact on ratings. Plus, at the rates we're earning, no one can afford to buy complimentary crap. Finally, beyond the expense of buying the crap and transporting it, you have the added task of cleaning wrappers and empties out of your car. It's just not worth it.
> 
> *PRO TIP #2:* Only provide the free amenities for which you are fully reimbursed by Uber.
> 
> ...


^^^
One suggestion.... if it's raining really hard you can keep a spray bottle full of Rain-X and spray it on them and then give a few Kleenex to buff it into their face.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I carry bazooka gum...no one ever seems to want it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I don't provide any of that stuff and strongly encourage others not to do so, either. All it does is drive up your expenses and raises expectations too high. Then you get to deal with the trash people leave. I'm their driver, not their date or their babysitter.
> 
> Providing tablets for riders to play with is beyond stupid. They should already have a smartphone to use the app; if they want to play games during the ride they can play on their phone.
> 
> ...


I had 2 guys leaving a bar on what woukd have been less than a 2 mile trip ask for water the second they got in the car. I said "Don't they have water in the bar?"

They said "But they charge for it."

Then they told me they would 1 star me for not running a red light as it was taking "too long". Said they could get me out of the ticket as they were lawyers so they didn't understand the problem. It was at 2:30 am so no traffic so they thought I was a real b**** for making them pay to wait at a light. (NO SURGE, so 15 cents per minute in a barely over minimum trip. Completed would've been about $6.50 their end for 2 lawyers going to an expensive mid rise). I probably lost a dollar by kicking them out early.

Anyway that was the end of THAT trip. But it demonstrates the type of folks that EXPECT freebies IMO.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmao!
> 
> I thought about the same strategy, only I wanted to put a sign on my candy bowl saying "Lyft customers only".


How about "tipping customers only"?


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> I keep reading about drivers providing free water/candy/gum, having extra phone chargers, tablets w/ wifi for the pax's to surf the net, etc. I'm a newbie and it appears the start up costs to enter the game seem pretty high. Are all these perks par for the course to keep your rating high or more myth than reality?


All of my pax received stained seats from a two year old, dents from a hit and run driver and oxidation. My rating was 4.82! No gum


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I am one of those who don't have a problem with providing chargers for PAX. It does not cost me anything to let them use it. I do give free water and snacks. But I don't get crazy with it though. Although I have water bottles in the car. *Only a few* pax actually take advantage of my offer. Hardly any actually eat my snacks.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

TNC Driver said:


> I keep reading about drivers providing free water/candy/gum, having extra phone chargers, tablets w/ wifi for the pax's to surf the net, etc. I'm a newbie and it appears the start up costs to enter the game seem pretty high. Are all these perks par for the course to keep your rating high or more myth than reality?


I offer nothing. Gum?, are you kidding me. Why not just give them a can of spray paint! I only offer a safe ride. Maybe a little background music of their choosing on the FM radio. I work the toughest crowd. Mostly drunk college students on week-end nights. I stay around a 4.74 to 4.80, and I never sweat what my rating might be.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> I carry bazooka gum...no one ever seems to want it.


Wow..go figure.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a case of water and I throw 2 or 3 in the seat-back and 1 for me up front. If it becomes an inconvenience I'll stop. 
Customers seem to use about 1 out of every 5 trips or so. I already have a charger going to my phone, so if a passenger asks, I don't mind. 

Had a passenger yesterday brush off another passenger's "thank you" after taking a water by saying "oh, it's an Uber thing". Was concentrating on a rainy trip and just kept silent. One of those "if you don't have anything nice to say.." moments.


----------



## Bekind (Oct 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> No tip. If I arrive at a pick-up now and see someone waiting out front with a cart full of groceries, that's a cancel and gone. I don't mind someone with a couple of bags that they can easily carry themselves, but taking the time to load and unload groceries is outside the realm of what I feel I should provide on a bare bones UberX pick-up. I'm sure those who do this as compassionate charity work would disagree.


Cab drivers STaRT their meter first ...then get out of the car to help you with the groceries into the boot.
They are technically hired... And they start the meter... Hop out... Load the griceries ....on arrival thet usually just help you unload after paying.
So......my point is ....start your meter too ... Then get off ya big fat bum and help her load the groceries into the boot...exercise too.. Take what ? About 3 minutes of exercise loading griceries into your boot? Might work up a sweat


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I do have a bag of mints in the back seat pocket . $1.89 Walgreen's.
> 
> I bought them just out of spite so someone can't say I didn't have anything to offer.
> 
> ...


You can always hand them out next Halloween.


----------



## 412media (Mar 8, 2016)

I buy the baby water bottles at Costco. $6 for 70 which easily lasts a couple months. I don't carry candy and would never give out gum. I do have an Aux cable & have only been asked for it 3 or 4 times in the past year. I also have carry an extra charging cord for iPhone. I don't have an android cord but also have never been asked for an android cord...


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

I offer Red Man chewing tobacco in lieu of gum, chargers or water. Swallowers, only.


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)

tripAces said:


> If you are Uber X. Keep a clean car, good personality, and I ask what music they like if its a long trip. I do have a cord for Iphone. It cost me $14.99 at Best Buy.


Jesus, do you still have the receipt? $6 for a 3' Anker(better than stock) cable on Amazon. $10 for the braided nylon version that'll outlive us all.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> 4.88 no gum, water, foot rubs. I do have a spare Android charger for a backup, but will let pax use it if they ask if I have one. No iPhone charger


No foot rubs?! What are you, an idiot?!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here ya go. This information should be helpful to you:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


----------

